# Tempestade Tropical COLIN (Atlântico 2010 #AL04)



## Vince (3 Ago 2010 às 11:14)

A partir da depressão tropical nº4 formou-se a Tempestade Tropical «Colin», o 3º sistema nomeado esta época, e o primeiro oriundo do leste do Atlântico. Os antecedentes do Colin estão no seguimento genérico.












Trajecto previsto é de passar ligeiramente a norte do nordeste das Caraíbas devido ao enfraquecimento da crista anticiclonica dos Açores/Bermudas, embora o cone de incerteza do NHC esteja ainda relativamente próximo destas ilhas. Modelos como o GFS e ECM até estão no limite esquerdo desse cone.

A nível de intensificação, a Tempestade está prevista intensificar-se ainda mais um pouco, mas não muito mais, devido ao aumento previsto do windshear dada a proximidade do sistema a uma ULL daqui a uns dias. Mas nestas situações basta essa ULL não evoluir como previsto que terá implicações na intensidade e também no trajecto, e modelos como sabemos lidam mal com ULL's.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2010 às 00:49)

Colin desfez-se completamente durante o dia de hoje. Continuará apenas a ser seguida caso se regenere nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

Colin durante a madrugada foi novamente classificado como Tempestade Tropical, apesar da convecção devido ao shear andar sempre desacoplada do LLC, este era forte, com ventos que exigiam que fosse considerado uma Tempestade Tropical. Nas últimas horas a circulação já não parece tão robusta como estava durante a manhã. Está nesta altura um voo de reconhecimento nele.


----------

